# New arrivals (ok, maybe a little tool gloat)



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A friend of mine had a lathe I was thinking of buying. He said he also had a bunch of woodworking stuff from his father and his wife was bugging him to get it out of the barn because they are thinking of selling the house. He wanted it to go to someone who would use it. I was/am overwhelmed. It took 2 truckloads to get it home. It includes the glued up 2×4's maple bench the vise is attached to. Its 8' long and 26" wide. What I paid I couldn't pass it buy.

Everything needs a little work, like the lathe is missing a pulley, all motors need cords etc. So I've got some work to do. My wife has forbidden me from going anywhere near a tool sale for a month. I couldn't rehab this stuff in a month if I didn't have to work!































































































































So far I've found sever Disston saws, Jennings, and Superior Warranted. Chisels are either unmarked or GI Mix.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Little gloat? I'd hate to see your huge gloat! I'm stuck on the grinding stone. Awesome. I need more time with thises pics.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh WOW !
You've gone and got your very own flea market !
And a whole shop to start over with..
You sure you aren't with those American Pickers guys ?
Great score ..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had some time to go through it now. It's the stuff of dreams. Is that a second bench grinder worn down to an inch? I love the saw vise and sets. The bench is awesome-are you going to resurface it? Chest auger, awesome. Tons of stones to flatten and play with. I'd be totally overwhelmed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea, this whole find a few old tools (mainly hand planes) and restore them for some fun has spiraled. I wish I had this bench before I built mine.

overwhelmed I am!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Your tank's gonna runneth over!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that's if i can figure out where to start! I've still got stuff from before. No complaints though. Winters coming. I need to get the woodstove in the shop!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the same plans for mine (woodstove). I've got some house projects to tidy up before I can earn some real shop time. I need to make some wall cabinets to free up some space, then I'm going to start planning the bench for real. I also need to make some shutters for the shop. I'm going to try to make them from firewood (as a challenge). That should just about account for my winter and without a stove, it'll be a long winter.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Don, there is just no other way to put this. YOU SUCK!! :^)))))

And I thought that I was doing good when a friend gave me a post vice.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Saddle, at least when he gets his lathe up and running, he'll have to make 11 new socket chisel handles. Aw Hell, Don, Saddle's right…you suck.

P.S. Put that saw vise in your tank first. I'm in the market for one and I want to see how yours cleans up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

OMG! That is incredible! Good on ya, Don! So great that the tools *have* gone to someone that will use them and pass them on better than as found… Love that vintage lathe, too. It's got the badge I have on my big iron pieces.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to see Good Deals are still out there !!!

I cleaned someones garage & recieved approx 2 truckloads of Items a few months ago !!

Congrats !! Love the sharpening stone !!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Boy. You have some work ahead of you. Glad to see you have stewardship over them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Here she is Al:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Don, that is a real nice vice. Is it marked?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The only markings on the saw vise that I can see is a "92". I can't find a maker. I don't think its as nice as the wentworth, but I plan to try it next saw sharpening. If you look at the last picture you see the jaws don't line up perfect when closed. I'm not sure that is a problem, but it's just not as true.

It looks like it may be made by sargent. This site has a very similar one listed. Its No 21.

I did find this in researching. If you are looking to build a wooden saw vise, this is the best looking one I've seen so far.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's fantastic. My guess would be a Sargeant but I have no facts to back that up; just a guess based on my limited shopping on Ebay.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

DAMN!! Go on and gloat… BIG TIME! Excellent haul!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Send some of those saws or chisels over to Mads.
He'll probably explode with happiness!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW you got more then enough to keep you busy for a while…

I have a saw vise that looks a little like that. My saw vise is a Disston and it looks to be the same size as yours and clamps to the bench top the same way.

I have used my Disston saw vise only a few times so far but it works great. It holds the saw plenty tight enough and its all cast iron so its very solid. I got the vise off ebay for 20 dollars I think.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow most of that stuff has been around a while I like the large adjustable toolrest for the lathe *ok it's a saw vice* but I know what I'd do with it.LOL . Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I was winning a bid on a nice saw vise and my fiance' told me I couldn't have it. Screw you guys, I'm going home.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

see what happens when you let her in the shop. Next thing you know, the water will be dripping on the planes from the flower pots.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

what a gloat ….waaoow 
some nice saws between the other 
and very nice slicks and cheisels 
like the big sawwice too 
one day I maybee get some of that luck …..............yaah right :-(

take care
Dennis


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

That is indeed a super gloat!

James


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice.

I guess my wife is right. I do need friends.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good score


----------



## ChrisMc45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Any gloat is easily forgiven, grand score. I need to find these friends with full barns. The monster belt sander is classic.
Any plans for cleaning the engineers wrench (pic #7, next to pipe clamp)? I would like to see that cleaned up, see if there is backlash in the screw adjuster.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Chris
No plans for the engineers wrench at this time. I still need to get to the belt sander. The rubber needs replacing on the belt drives. I'm going to try a piece of bicycle tube glued to the steel rollers.

The lathe is in use, the bench is a full time fixture in my shop now. A few of the saws restored, chisels fixed up and sharpened etc.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great haul of classic oldies, Don! Color me green with envy.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow Don, when I was first reading this I didnt realize it was an older post. Great score, plus we all know you probably did NOT successfully complete your month long ban from additional tool sales/purchases. If I came home with a haul like that, I would need to build an addition to the shop. congrats!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that stuff still under warranty ?? ;-)

Great haul. I'd TAKE the month OFF, and do nothing but restore all that … whatever "restore" means, to you.

Congrats !


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

My dad always told me that its about being in the right place at the right time and that its not always 'who' you are but 'who' you know.

Lucky Bugger!


----------

